# Le pay tv



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2012)

Le tv "generaliste" ormai non offrono praticamente più nulla di interessante. 
Voi vi affidate a Mediaset Premium o a Sky?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2012)

sky per il calcio, anche se quest'anno mi hanno fatto rosicare perchè non hanno preso la Liga...ci hanno perso pure loro


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Novembre 2012)

ovviamente sky, hanno tutto e non solo di sport


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2012)

Assolutamente Sky.


----------

